# Best Small Tire Changer for the Price



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I change *A LOT *of small tires in my shop, both lawnmowers and ATV’s. There is pretty good money in it, if you can do it quickly without a lot of effort, because most commercial tire shops can’t do the smaller tires on their air-powered machines. I have had several small tire changers over the years, including the Harbor Freight one everybody buys because of the price. In a situation like mine, the Harbor Freight one is a waste of money. It simply won’t hold up to daily use. Northern tool sells a good one for $540 + shipping (keeps going up), but most guys don’t want to spend that kind of money on a tire machine they only use once, or twice a year.

If you’re looking for a high quality manual small tire changer you can use on a daily basis in your shop, or on the farm, here’s a link to the one I use in my shop. It’s *EXACTLY* the same as the $540 Northern Tool model for $139 + shipping. Mine shipped out of their store in South Georgia to Mississippi, so the ground freight was about the same as Northern Tool would have charged to ship their model from their store in Memphis. You can do up to 16" tires on it and it works really well on wide ATV tires. You’ll have to research the shipping cost to your zip code to see if the price works for you.

*NORTHERN TOOL -* *$540 (Model CH22/23)*
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200646085_200646085
*AGRISUPPLY-* *$139*
https://www.agrisupply.com/multi-tire-changer/p/67530/


----------

